# best engines?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd like to get some opinions... I'm planning for a project car I can drag, but I just don't know what kind of car I want to do this with, so I figured I'd start with an engine first and build around it.
I really like the SR20 types, but since I've never driven a DET or a GT-R I don't have any say on them.
I've done some reading thru different nissan based forums and collected a lot of info, and I still can't decide! So if you had some cash, wanted to drag a street legal, project car what engine would you run?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my preference would be to get a n/a sr20 and go with the f-max stage 2 or 3. i think one of them comes with a t3/t4 turbo and puts out around 400hp. someone did this on se-r.net and it's best time was 11 something.


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Coming from one with a turbo sr20, its ALL UP TO YOU. What kind of hp you want, if you want a nice launching mid range turbo or a balls out top end ass kickin turbo. Some kits to keep in mind,

1.Fmax stage 2
2.Hotshot turbo kit (wait till the new kit comes out)
3.Fmax stage 1
4.JWT turbo kit
5.T28 "gtir" kit
6.t25 bluebird kit

For a badass drag/street setup I would suggest the fmax stage 2 with a t3/to4e turbo with a60trim compressor and .82 exhaust housing. Read the article on se-r.net about Searl's turbo car. It should help you.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

if you are planning on making a lot of power out of the car, hunt down a gti-r motor. its a type of sr20det engine, and the thing can handle 400+hp. pretty much none of the parts are interchangable with usdm parts though, so its a real pain.


----------

